# terrarium thread and ideas



## superuglyllc (Oct 31, 2011)

5 bedroom ,2 story home and extended wall for closer lamp heating. escavating clay, exoterra sand .( blacklight only used for the pic)


----------



## High_Rolling_T (Oct 31, 2011)

Looks nice.  Any more pics? Always love pics!  Is this for your _Hadrurus arizonensis_(Arizona Desert Hairy)?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## superuglyllc (Oct 31, 2011)

here you go roller, yea thats him


----------



## Jarvis (Nov 1, 2011)

Great looking setup, I love naturalistic set up tanks, all of my tanks are naturalistic.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## superuglyllc (Nov 1, 2011)

thanks jarvis, i wana eventually do a rainforest setup like you got , it looks good


----------



## Ingar (Nov 1, 2011)

superuglyllc said:


> here you go roller, yea thats him


I would suggest more horizontal enclosure.. But looks beautiful, man, and also keylocker is a good thing


----------



## Bayushi (Nov 1, 2011)

Ingar said:


> I would suggest more horizontal enclosure.


Can I ask why you suggest this?  H a's are a fossorial species and more prone to stay on or below ground level.


----------



## Hendersoniana (Nov 1, 2011)

I think he suggest a horizontal enclosure to allow more sub for them to burrow :?. Other than that, nice enclosure!


----------



## Michiel (Nov 1, 2011)

I assume Ingar means a wider enclosure with more floorspace, so they have more room to move around......


----------



## Bayushi (Nov 1, 2011)

That makes sense...


----------



## superuglyllc (Nov 2, 2011)

anyone have pics to show??? please post. i have to build a new terrarium soon, be awesome to get some inspiration from you guys


----------



## shebeen (Nov 5, 2011)

Here's how I set up my haddy tank.  It's also a 12x12x12 inch exo-terra enclosure.  I removed the plastic exo-terra rock wall since it takes up a lot of space that could be better used for burrowing.  Instead, I use vinyl floor tiles for background.  They're held to the outside of the tank with masking tape and easily removed for viewing.


Before adding scorpion.  Substrate is 80/20 mix of play sand/excavator clay, wetted, packed and dried.  The plant sits in a cut off plastic bottle to contain any moisture and ease removal for watering.


Still no scorpion.  Replaced top piece of slate with Mopani log.  Tested out false bottom by adding 4oz (~120ml) of water.  Two weeks later, all visible signs of moisture were gone.  I only intend to use the false bottom in the event I get a gravid female, and then, only sparingly.


Two months after adding the haddy, this is what the tank looks like today.  The plant turned out to be a bad idea.  It was more work than it was worth, so I removed it and the plastic planter.  The hole made a good place for all the sand excavated from the burrows.  If you want plants in your haddy tank, use artificial ones.


The main burrow is on the right, but there's also a tunnel along the left wall exiting behind the log.


Left side tunnel.  This is why you want deep substrate.


Almost forgot the obligatory photo of the beastie.


----------



## superuglyllc (Nov 5, 2011)

thats why i made this thread!!!! thats what im talking about ,no deli cup therelol .  1 question how is the burrow held up? would pressure collapse it?


----------



## shebeen (Nov 5, 2011)

The sand is mixed with 20% excavator clay (I fixed the post above where I said eco-earth), moistened thoroughly, packed down and let to dry completely.  This will give you a substrate firm (hard) enough to hold a burrow, but soft enough to be scratched away by a finger nail or a scorpion.  20% to 30% excavator clay gives good results, any more and the substrate gets too hard.  Expect to spend some time drying the substrate.  My tank took over two weeks to dry under a 75 watt IR heat lamp.


----------



## superuglyllc (Nov 5, 2011)

i have another exoterra , i dont know what species to put. i want a communal species that aint boring, been looking into Rhopalurus junceus. i wana build a master piece terrarium for like 2-3 females and 1-2 males.. im talking bi -level like a parking garage lol . maybe bottom half before the doors open have a "dark level" floor then build on top of that


----------



## shebeen (Nov 6, 2011)

I've never had a communal set up, but I have been thinking about starting one.  A major consideration (at least for me) when setting up the habitat is how to deal with the new born.  Sooner or later, in a communal set up, you're going to have births.  Depending on the species, you may want (or need) to separate the young from the old.  Hides that can be lifted and/or removed can make gathering scorplings much easier.  A bi-level parking garage doesn't sound like something easily dismantled, but I guess you could make it work with a little planning.  I prefer enclosures that imitate the natural habitat of the scorpion, although I do understand your desire for a "master piece".  I have an idea or two for a themed H. arizonensis enclosure that I'd like to put together some day.


----------



## superuglyllc (Nov 6, 2011)

now you got me thinkin, ill have to architect something serious


----------

